# Help!  LCD Screen Went Black on Rebel T3i



## tclaus (May 3, 2015)

Went to use my camera today (Cannon Rebel T3i) and noticed the screen was completely black.  It worked fine yesterday as my husband was taking prom pictures.  The menu and info buttons aren't working either.  The camera still takes pictures but nothing shows up on the screen.  I can download the pictures but cannot view them on the screen.  Completely black!  I have tried several things like hitting the display button, taking out the battery, charging it, and replacing it, turning the camera on/off, deleting all pictures off of the camera, reading through the manual, but am at a loss on what to do next.  I would appreciate any advice anyone could give me.  I am fearing I am going to have to take it in for a repair.  Help please!  
: (


----------



## tecboy (May 3, 2015)

Have you tried format your sd card at 'Low Level'?


----------



## tecboy (May 3, 2015)

Also, try downloading the latest version firmware. Canon U.S.A. Consumer Home Office EOS Rebel T3i 18-55mm IS II Lens Kit


----------



## tclaus (May 3, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Have you tried format your sd card at 'Low Level'?


Thanks for your reply.  I have not.  Not exactly sure how to do that.  Not super savvy with the tech parts of the camera.  I cannot pull up the menu because the screen stays black.  I assume I would need to do that to format the sd card?  Ugh, this is frustrating!


----------



## tecboy (May 3, 2015)

tclaus said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried format your sd card at 'Low Level'?
> ...



Oh yeah, that's right.  Try formatting on your computer.  Use full format instead of quick format.


----------



## tclaus (May 3, 2015)

tecboy said:


> tclaus said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...


I will give that a try.  Thanks!  Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## jovince3000 (May 8, 2015)

Well first, try to open it, see if you can ear the shutter when you take a picture. 

if it does "take a picture", then I only see those options for you : 
-The display is turned off, find the "disp." butter that is a bit lower left of your shutter, next to the button marked as "ISO". If that's your problem, this can also be fixed by closing and re-opening the camera. 
-You're in liveview, and your lens isn't on / cap on the lens ? Button next to your viewfinder with a red dot above it. Can also be fixed by restarting your camera. 
-Cable to the display may be disconnected / broken
-Try changing the SD card, I saw a bunch of review where that fixed the problem, if that is the case, the card is the problem, you got a dud. 
-the battery might have reached ( prematurely ) the end of it's life. Try another one. 

If all of the above doesn't work, you may want to go to the store you bought it (if it was in a store ) and ask them to check the camera / exchange it if it's still on warranty. Because if it does not" take the picture", might be related to a more serious problem like : 
-overheat
-dust / water entered the camera, caused electric circuits to go haywire. Humidity in some extreme case may cause this too. 
-Other breaks

Hope this help.


----------



## TCampbell (May 9, 2015)

Press the "INFO" button a few times.  There are four of five different things you have the camera display on the LCD and each time you press "INFO" it cycles to the next option.  One of the options is for the display to remain black (off).


----------



## tclaus (May 10, 2015)

Thank you for the information!  I tried all of what you suggested and not one thing worked.  The camera still takes pictures and I am able to download them just fine.  I hear the shutter and can see the ISO info through the viewfinder.  The screen remains black.  I am fearing I need to take it to a store to get it fixed.  I purchased it in 2009 online.  Hasn't given me trouble that I haven't been able to fix myself until now.  : (  I appreciate your help!  Thanks!



jovince3000 said:


> Well first, try to open it, see if you can ear the shutter when you take a picture.
> 
> if it does "take a picture", then I only see those options for you :
> -The display is turned off, find the "disp." butter that is a bit lower left of your shutter, next to the button marked as "ISO". If that's your problem, this can also be fixed by closing and re-opening the camera.
> ...


----------



## tclaus (May 10, 2015)

I tried what you suggested and nothing happened.  : (  I had tried that a few days ago per suggestion of another helpful forum member but thought I would give it another try today.  I have given just about every suggestion a try and now think a trip to a "fix it" shop is next on my list.  My son's high school graduation is next weekend and I really need this "glitch" fixed!  Might as well bite the bullet!  : (  Thanks for your suggestion!  : )


TCampbell said:


> Press the "INFO" button a few times.  There are four of five different things you have the camera display on the LCD and each time you press "INFO" it cycles to the next option.  One of the options is for the display to remain black (off).


----------



## jovince3000 (May 10, 2015)

if you need it for next week, I recommend you do not hold on any longer and bring it to a shop, if you really tried everything that was on this thread, there's a good chance that something broke. It can take several days for the store to fix it, weeks sometime, I recommend you do not wait a day longer.


----------



## tecboy (May 10, 2015)

You can rent a dslr for the time being.


----------



## soufiej (May 11, 2015)

Have you tried contacting Canon tech support?  Every tech sitting at a phone or computer has a troubleshooting guide they can run through looking for potential errors and possible solutions.

Yes, you might find yourself in a pinch if the camera must go to the shop.  This is the time of year for graduations and proms, spring weddings with the magnolias in bloom, and  any number of events for which a camera is important.  Even if the tech can diagnose a problem, there might be parts which must be ordered.  

Many local camera shops will rent a camera for a specified amount of time.  If you're not tied to a DSLR though, the cost of renting can easily exceed the value of buying a upper end "bridge" camera.  If this seems the most logical thing to do rather than rent, check Canon's on line sales department for their "refurbished" cameras.    Buy a decent bridge camera and you'll find you have another option for carrying around day to day and on a trip where bulky DSLR gear is a hassle.   At the moment, Canon has their S110 on sale as refurbished for a very good price.  Stock availability determines pricing on Canon's direct sales gear.


----------



## waday (May 11, 2015)

tclaus said:


> I purchased it in 2009 online.


You sure you have a T3i or that you purchased it in 2009? Didn't the T3i come out in 2011?


----------



## TCampbell (May 11, 2015)

If the camera is powered on and you press the MENU button, then the LCD should _always_ illuminate with the menu (regardless of any other camera setting).  If not, then it sounds like the LCD has died (or perhaps the LCD's backlight.)  But if the LCD is out, it's not something you can fix yourself.  You'd have to send it out.


----------

